
Amazon launches a fund to expand digital reading - dror
https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/24/amazon-launches-the-kindle-reading-fund-to-expand-digital-reading-around-the-world/
======
blowski
I'm not going to be cynical here. I'm going to assume there are no sinister
motives, that it's just a large corporation using its resources to get some
good publicity.

Given that, what difference will this make? In the UK at least, even the
poorest of areas has a well-stocked library. The problem isn't access to
reading material, it's lack of desire and ability to read it. Those areas need
more people actively teaching and encouraging kids to read what books are
already there. If it started raining Kindles each containing 1000s of books, I
don't imagine anything would change.

So is it different in Kenya and Seattle? Does demand for books outstrip
supply?

~~~
merpnderp
I'm not sure this is true. The ease of acquiring and opening books is so much
easier when I read on my phone, that I now read many more books than I used
to. And I find when I have a paper book, I'm magnitudes less likely to finish
it than an electronic version.

~~~
dazc
Totally agree; since installing the Kindle app I spend a lot more time reading
books during dead time, such as when travelling, waiting, etc, than I do
aimlessly browsing the internet looking for something to pass the time away.

------
harryf
I guess that's about fixing this "problem"
[http://www.thebookseller.com/news/children-prefer-print-
book...](http://www.thebookseller.com/news/children-prefer-print-books-e-
books-survey-finds-322447)

~~~
paulcole
Yeah, the problem reported in research conducted by BookTrust. No agenda
there.

------
ksec
Numerous studies has shown people still prefer print books. For a lot of
reasons, and for me personally, even the best E-Book reader, the Kindle with
e-ink, isn't anywhere as good quality as printed book, it needs instant
refresh rate, and much higher PPI, And proper black or white colouring.

The tech is simply not good enough. Having said that, current tech means much
easier discovery and therefore more likely read.

And i think it isn't about digital reading, it about getting people the habit
to read books ( not short form like tweet or blogs ). Once there are more
people who read books, digital reading will come.

------
nyqstna
Considering they are a mature market, why are ebook readers still so
expensive? The introductory price for a Kindle hasn't budged in years.

~~~
mhurron
Where are the lower priced competitors? If there is no reason to lower price,
it won't be lowered.

------
hyperbovine
Does this mean I can donate my thousands of Kindle e-readers to developing
nations as well?

~~~
koolba
Probably not. I doubt you can donate your digital "used" books either.

~~~
helloworld
I love the convenience of Kindle e-books -- readable on my phone, tablet, and
Kindle device -- but I miss the ownership benefits of physical books. It's
nice to be able to freely lend, sell, or donate books. I think that laws need
to evolve to guarantee that e-book owners have the same options.

